# "Riding an unsound horse" Is he?



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

the title should really be "showing an unsound horse"


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

heeelllpppp


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can show this horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

So long as the horse is not lame at the show then it should be fine. Take it easy in the lead up to the show and see how he is the morning of and don't over do your warm ups. Stay off him when you don't need to be on him.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

